# Pratt Burnerd collets and closer for Chipmaster - finally!!



## samthedog (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been on the look out for a set of collets and a collet closer for my Colchester Chippie for a while now. Last night I had 2 friends contact me within minutes of each other telling me a closer and collets had come up for sale only 45 minutes away from me for $320 USD. I rang the chap selling immediately and told him I would take them and despite the "or best offer" in his ad, I said I would take them for full price - no negotiation necessary if he would hold them for me. They looked to be in great condition:




Now you might think I am a bit silly to offer the maximum right away however these collets are a little different to most. The closest collet available to the PB collets would be the Jacobs Rubber Flex, however these are less reliable than the PB as they can become seperated between the jaws and rubber compression pads. 
The PB variant does not have this problem:




Rather than relying on rubber, the PB collets have springs to open the collet jaws. Another advantage of these collets is the wide operating range for a single collet. With only 12 collets, a range of 1.6mm to 38.1mm is covered:





The other impressive feature of these collets is that they allow the material to pass right through the collet unrestricted, all the way up to 38.1mm - which happens to be the Chipmaster's spindle bore diameter ) 




This leads me to believe that this collet set and closer was designed with the Colchester Chipmaster in mind as even the closer's handle knob is the same colour as handles found on the Chippie:





As the closer is D1-3, it marries with the Chippies spindle and takes a whole minute and a half to attach. 

Overall, I couldn't be happier. They show no signs of rust, no signs of wear and for tooling made in 1966 or earlier (it was an extra accessorie following a Chippie made in 66) it is made with that old school quality mindset.

Paul.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice closer and collets!!'


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice setup you have there.:thumbsup2:


----------



## samthedog (Feb 1, 2015)

Cheers gents. The only thing missing now is the taper turning attachment. Personally I think the collets and closer are more important so I was thrilled when I got them for such a good price.

To think I nearly sold off my machine a few months ago. Absolute foolishness. With the combination of HP, speed, features and accuracy - the Chippie is one of the best specced small machines for the serious hobbyist or professional needing a small industrial lathe. I'm glad I woke up to myself.

Paul.


----------



## 18w (Feb 1, 2015)

That is a terrific setup. Would have been a good bargain at twice the price.  Congrats Paul.


Darrell


----------



## samthedog (Feb 1, 2015)

18w said:


> That is a terrific setup. Would have been a good bargain at twice the price.  Congrats Paul.
> 
> 
> Darrell



Thanks Darrell, I figured I got a great deal which is why I didn't bother haggling at all. I figured you guys might find this type of collet interesting as these sets are not often seen complete and in such good shape. In the pictures of the complete set, there are 2 numbers, the first is the minimum OD in mm and the second is the maximum for the specific collet.

I am not sure how often I'll use them but there is something about getting a machine and completing the collection with all the various accessories )

Paul.


----------



## rcflier (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Paul. Congratulations on a *great* buy - you got a better deal than I did. I have the same collets, but a KC-15 chuck with a key.
Yours is an LC-15 chuck. Made for Chippie (fits Bantam also, of course). AFAIR, the Chippie have 35.5 mm spindle bore.
I still need both a change gear set (made of unobtanium) and the taper turning attachment. Oh yes, and a tangential toolholder.
See you again this summer. I've been away from here a lot - I'm starting on my old dream:  Building a gyroplane.
I disassembled my 25+ years old never used Rotax 503 engine - and it was still as new inside. Only rust was on the gears in the gearbox and some screws.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## old_dave (Mar 27, 2015)

I think you were very smart to move quickly on this and not try to haggle. It's a really nice set of tooling, and complete. It even has that nifty sheet metal case for the collets. Plus it already had the correct spindle mount (D1-3"). And did the bed clamp fit without modification? It looks like it was made to fit your lathe.

I have this same collet set for my 10EE and like them a lot.
David


----------



## rcflier (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, it would've a bargain at twice the price. Which leads me to screamin': You Suck! (big compliment).

The set looks new. At least hardly used. You were very smart not to haggle and just say gotcha.

Cheers
Erik


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 27, 2015)

rcflier said:


> Hi Paul. Congratulations on a *great* buy - you got a better deal than I did. I have the same collets, but a KC-15 chuck with a key.
> Yours is an LC-15 chuck. Made for Chippie (fits Bantam also, of course). AFAIR, the Chippie have 35.5 mm spindle bore.
> I still need both a change gear set (made of unobtanium) and the taper turning attachment. Oh yes, and a tangential toolholder.
> See you again this summer. I've been away from here a lot - I'm starting on my old dream:  Building a gyroplane.
> ...



Hi RCflier...

I am in the middle of restoring a (flyable by a human) gyrocopter... powered by a Subaru engine.  
Would be interested to hear what you are planning to build...

John


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 27, 2015)

I agree 100 percent these collets are the shizz. I have a set  with a d1-4 chuck and I love mine


----------



## old_dave (Mar 28, 2015)

Egad! I didn't notice you paid only 320 USD. That's not even half of what I paid for mine. 
David


----------



## samthedog (Sep 3, 2015)

rcflier said:


> Yes, it would've a bargain at twice the price. Which leads me to screamin': You Suck! (big compliment).
> 
> The set looks new. At least hardly used. You were very smart not to haggle and just say gotcha.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Erik. I missed you this Summer. We were in Poland but I will call you as we havn't spoken in a while. I have learned to strike while the iron is hot and not be too cheeky with haggling if the price is already good. The chap said I called within 10 minutes of him putting out the ad!



old_dave said:


> Egad! I didn't notice you paid only 320 USD. That's not even half of what I paid for mine.
> David


 
Yeah.... my wife still seems to think they were expensive though. Makes me feel good knowing I got a deal!

Paul.


----------



## rcflier (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Paul. Let's write some. Please PM or email me. I haven't been on Skype for a long time. I think I have forgotten my password.
I'd like to know what's happened. We went to Norway this summer also, so now we'll wait a few years. It's not inexpensive.
If I had been quick and adventurous, I might've been the proud owner of an ultralight aeroplane. But I had to do a little research,
and someone else beat me to it.


----------



## TwoBellies (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice looking machine you got there Paul. I just bought a metric Chipmaster a couple of weeks ago. Mine is in great condition, but not quite as good as yours. I haven't used it yet, as my electrical mate has to build a phase converter for me. It's a 3 phase machine that I intend running off 240v. Anyway to your collets and closer. I am after a set of PB multisize EC collets. I have seen photos of 2 diferent designs of closer, one that operates with a chuck key, and the lever type like yours. Regarding the key type.....I assume the more you turn the key the smaller the component the collet is able to grip. Again regarding your lever type I am guessing.........the lever actuates the grip and release mechanism, but how do you adjust the collets to grip different size components within the collet range? Regards, Ian ( UK )


----------



## Brain Coral (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Ian 

I have the chuck key type, much like a drill  chuck. The key does, indeed, compress the collets to clamp the part, but you still need a full set of collets to achieve the holding range of the chuck. Each collet can hold from a minimum and up to a maximum within it's range of about 1/8".

For example, the smallest size in the set...   EC2 will hold a part anywhere from 1/16" to 3/16". EC3 will hold from 1/8" to 1/4". EC4 will hold from 1/4" to 3/8" and so on.... The taper within the chuck compresses the blades in the collet, but the blades remain parallel with the part.

The most obvious difference is the speed of swapping out parts, when comparing the two types.

Brian


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 29, 2016)

samthedog said:


> To think I nearly sold off my machine a few months ago. Absolute foolishness. With the combination of HP, speed, features and accuracy - the Chippie is one of the best spec'd small machines for the serious hobbyist or professional needing a small industrial lathe. I'm glad I woke up to myself.
> 
> Paul.



Yes, very nice machines.  I have some pretty respectable iron - but if a Chippie came available in my area, I'd be sore pressed to let it pass.


----------



## schor (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice. I have a pratt burnerd EC collet chuck also. I like it when I am dealing with making parts and using longer stock. I don't like that they don't hold well if you want to hold a short piece but you can sometimes overcome that by placing a similar diameter piece deeper in the collet.


----------



## TwoBellies (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply Brian. I have pretty much made up my mind I would prefer the lever type closer, but if the key type pops up first I will probably buy it, then sell it when a lever type becomes available. With the key type though.......when you release the collet to remove a component and replace it with another similar sized component, how much do you have to rotate the key to grip the component please?


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 1, 2016)

It only takes a quarter turn or so to loosen, and the same for retightening another part of the same size. Not nearly as quick as the lever type closer, but I just do this for a hobby, so I use what I have.

Brian


----------



## battiwallah (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice Chipmaster Paul,

I have one that I am renovating and it came with the same collet set.  I haven't had a chance to use it yet as I have yet to get the phase converter set up properly.

I'll report on progress when I get it up and running.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

